

Programmers at Work Interview (Charles Simonyi) - dkasper
http://programmersatwork.wordpress.com/programmers-at-work-charles-simonyi/

======
comatose_kid
I have this book. The site also has an interview with Butler Lampson which was
more interesting to me.

------
bayareaguy
_For instance, resolving forward references can be difficult. If you scan
backwards, they become backward references, which are easy to resolve._

I've never seen the internals of an Algol compiler, but this doesn't make any
sense to me.

------
menloparkbum
Is it true he _boned_ Martha Stewart?

